# Colnago Lux Master Gilco Design



## gclugz (Nov 9, 2007)

Looking to purchase a Colnago Lux Master Gilco Design Frame dated early 2002. Anyone know anything about these frames. They are crimped by design and chrome lugged. I asked for a serial number but they are not stamped on frame. Any thoughts. Thanks, Greg


----------



## gclugz (Nov 9, 2007)

How can tell if the bike is a 2002 or so and what should I be looking for before purchase? The bike is great shape any guesses on price to offer? Thanks,


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

If it is a 2002 model, it will have a serial number. Check out the rear drop-outs, or the front derailleur fixture, those are the two most common places to find the serial number.


----------

